# Board Problem for Europeans?



## Horacio (Nov 29, 2002)

This is not the real Horacio posting, I was asked to post this for him, and to test if I could use his accout not being from Europe.

"Since this European morning, I cannot post in EN World. 9 out of 10 post attempt from me failed, and judging by low activity, I'm not the only one. 

Anybody knows what's going on? 

A big conspiration? An alien invasion, trying to neutralise the Hivemind as they know we are the last hope of humankind? Did I get banned? 

I need answers... "


----------



## Morrus (Nov 29, 2002)

Seems to be a fairly global problem, judging by my inbox.


----------



## drnuncheon (Nov 30, 2002)

Only short posts work for me - less than one line.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 30, 2002)

Less than one line? Let's see...


----------



## Darkness (Nov 30, 2002)

...'cause I have problems, too. Heh. Seems to work.


----------



## drs (Nov 30, 2002)

Ok let's see if one line works.


----------



## Horacio (Nov 30, 2002)

test from true Horacio


----------



## Olive (Nov 30, 2002)

i'll try that...


----------



## Horacio (Nov 30, 2002)

And now two lines
second line?


----------



## arwink (Nov 30, 2002)

I haven't even been able to get one line up and running.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

I try short, not work before


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

untick boxes help (urls/email etc)


----------



## Zappo (Nov 30, 2002)

more test


----------



## arwink (Nov 30, 2002)

I seem to get the first post I try after logging in up, but nothing afterwards.


----------



## hong (Nov 30, 2002)

Gaah


----------



## hong (Nov 30, 2002)

Interesting. Unticking the "show signature" option seems to help.


----------



## HellHound (Nov 30, 2002)

test


----------



## HellHound (Nov 30, 2002)

no beat hong with stick. uncheck signature, single line.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

yes, untick as many as possible. automatic urls and email notification too (you can subscribe to thread manually)


----------



## hong (Nov 30, 2002)

How am I supposed to post haikus now?


----------



## HellHound (Nov 30, 2002)

unfortunately, single lines only... SIGH... THREE days without posting...


----------



## HellHound (Nov 30, 2002)

i will post haiku / for hong in a single line / although it hurts me


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

posting haikus easy
keeping short is important
for boards at enworld


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

^----- first ever haiku


----------



## Telgian (Nov 30, 2002)

I must be counted among the fortunate.
For I have had no problems with multiple lines.
Signatures, parsing, or email notification.
Nor have I in the past couple of days.

On the up side, the boards absolutely screamed last night,
Too bad that there wasn't much posting going on.

Is it fair to gloat?  j/k

Telgian.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2002)

Hey it worked


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 30, 2002)

I've been having this problem too... I need my ENWorld post fix...


----------



## Sammael99 (Nov 30, 2002)

Let's try this one line thingy...


----------



## Sammael99 (Nov 30, 2002)

OK. That works/ So now I have a 15 page (Word format) update to my story hour to post. How do I do that ?


----------



## Darkness (Nov 30, 2002)

Sam99: Put in Word file & attach.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 30, 2002)

Telgion - same here - I've had no problems whatsoever, and have been wondering where everybody's gone?

Is there any commonality between our connections?
I'm using AT&T BRoadband, and am coming from Sacramento, CA.


----------



## Zappo (Nov 30, 2002)

Having same trouble too.


----------



## The It's Man (Nov 30, 2002)

One line in a post? That wouldn't be hard for me. Do it all the time


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 1, 2002)

1234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 1, 2002)

1234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890123456


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 1, 2002)

256 characters seems to be about the max (I don't want to waste more board space to become more accurate).

Except for people like Telgian, apparently.


----------



## Tuerny (Dec 1, 2002)

I am testing too. whee.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 1, 2002)

I want to try too.  By the way, Asgard will be late again.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 1, 2002)

Testing...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 1, 2002)

Tried to post with .sig, doesn't work.  And smilies seem to be out too.


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

> Is there any commonality between our connections?
> I'm using AT&T BRoadband, and am coming from Sacramento, CA.
> -- reapersaurus




'Fraid not. 56k dialup with Videotron in Montreal, Canada. (Heh, right...haven't connected at 56k in over 3 months now -- 48k or less in reality. My ISP sucks and will soon know my displeasure.)

Didn't have problems with smileys in my previous post. Added a message icon, just to test; and here's a smiley to see if it still works for me. 

Telgian.
(Who hopes that things resolve themselves soon and don't drive Morrus up the wall.)


----------



## arwink (Dec 1, 2002)

56 K dial up in Australia.  Definately not a common connection.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 1, 2002)

Which browser are you using, Telgian? It could have to do with the way headers are sent.


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

*Fast Learner: Which browser are you using, Telgian? It could have to do with the way headers are sent.*

For the functioning of the boards, or my less than stellar connection?

Browser = IE 5; most of the time.

Telgian.


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

> I seem to get the first post I try after logging in up, but nothing afterwards. --arwink



Could the cookies be an issue here? I tend not to logout at all. An exception was recently, I was logged out for over a week, though I was still reading the boards.

Just a thought.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 1, 2002)

Testing. Just connected, first post early in morning...


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

Last post for me (1:30 am, and I have to work tomorrow.)

I created another thread over in our forum, with a longish text. Worked fine.

I switched browsers. Netscape 6.2 this time. Obviously, it worked.

Don't know if this helps any. Hope it does.

Good night all.

Telgian.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 1, 2002)

Now I cannot post


----------



## arwink (Dec 1, 2002)

Just checking to see if it was a cookies problem.


----------



## Zappo (Dec 1, 2002)

ADSL from Italy. Netscape 7.


----------



## WizarDru (Dec 2, 2002)

Still can't post. Haven't been able to for days.


----------



## Bonedagger (Dec 2, 2002)

.


----------



## Bonedagger (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey! It worked.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 2, 2002)

Okay let's see if this will work...


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 2, 2002)

I am sure glad to be back.  I haven't been able to post all weekend (including Thanksgiving and Friday.)


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 2, 2002)

*hums a little AC/DC "Back in Black"* And I am that!


----------



## Azure Trance (Dec 2, 2002)

Work


----------



## Sammael99 (Dec 2, 2002)

Yup ! Managed to post a chunk of Story Hour a few minutes back, so it seems we're back in business !

Thanks Morrus !


----------

